# Seattle Photogs?



## nikkiweki (May 16, 2013)

Is anyone in the Seattle-Tacoma area?


----------



## Tony S (May 17, 2013)

I am south of Tacoma out by Mt Rainier. Most of my shooting these days are for the local paper, sports and wildlife.... ohhh, and Mt Rainier of course.


----------



## nikkiweki (May 17, 2013)

Oh ok, I'm not that far away, I'm in between Puyallup and Auburn. I do mostly portraits, though. I need more everyday/landscape experience.


----------



## Dinardy (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm in Puyallup!


----------



## Cheta (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello, I'm in Federal Way.


----------



## Jean1234 (Jul 31, 2013)

Dinardy said:


> I'm in Puyallup!



Me too!

I'm just a hobbyist.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 31, 2013)

Jean1234 said:


> Dinardy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Puyallup!
> ...



Same here, I don't do a lot of paid work...


----------



## Jean1234 (Aug 2, 2013)

Dinardy said:


> Jean1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dinardy said:
> ...



Nothin' wrong with that. :mrgreen:


----------

